# In Their Sleep (2010)



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

When it comes to French Horror films, I am almost positive, that much like the Italian Schlockmeisters, the French don't know how to make them. Their films start out from the gate kicking ass and taking names, but by the time they reach the middle, they screw it up and the whole thing falls apart like house made of toilet paper in a hurricane. More often than not, they substitute story for slaughter and mindless torture to cover plot holes one can drive a Mack truck through. I know some people in the Horror community who would string me up and enact some scenes from such flicks on my person, if they heard me speak thus, but I stand by my words.

However, with every scenario, there are always exceptions to every rule. France has one really good Horror movie to it's credit and that was *Inside*. It is not a film for the squeamish, but it had a very interesting storyline and it kept me on the edge of my seat the whole time. I give it 3.5 out of a possible five skulls.

Now the producers of said film are back with another one called *In Their Sleep*, starring Anne Parillaud of the original film, *La Femme Nikita* and John Landis' *Innocent Blood*. This looks more like a thriller, but hey! If it's good, then it's good, and if the producers stay on track from their last film, this one will be a good 'un.

You can follow this link below to see stills and clips from the forthcoming movie:

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19014

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1285240/


----------

